# Is anyone familiar with "Cummins Mack" tools?



## dancampbell60 (Sep 23, 2009)

Good evening folks,

I recently bought out a small amatuer woodworking shop and I got a 12 speed Cummins Mack drill press in the deal. I haven't gone over the macihine yet but I will soon and I would like to know about the brand and possibly get an owners manual for it. Although it is not a floor model drill press, it does appear to be a very heavy duty machine and quite capable of doing any precision drilling a woodworker could possible want to do.
I would appreciate any information about the machine anyone may know.

Thanks, Dan


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

Sold out of a truck. Same quality as harbor freight


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It's a traveling circus. Similar to Homier's sales, and HF's cheaper stuff if it were to go on the road. A good place to buy zip ties and foam paint brushes in bulk, plus they sometimes have some decent refurbs, but I've never had the urge to part with big money for the Cummins brand stuff.


----------

